# alternative to gtb and sphere?



## Vic Nyce (Mar 31, 2006)

like many of the converts to brushless technology, i too am tired of the crux of brushed motors. ive been scouring the internet for the past 2 weeks trying to decide what setup to get. initially, i was dead set on the GTB. i've read that its capable of serious speed but after reading about how many people have had their investment go up in smoke, im reluctant to go that route. along that note, i've read one too many stories of Spheres failing. 

what alternatives are available for comparable speed as the GTBs and Spheres? my only BL experience is Mamba 6800. its plenty fast, but the cogging surely kills it. with bigger scale sensorless controllers, is cogging an issue? if so, i might roll dice and get the GTB :freak:


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Vic Nyce said:


> like many of the converts to brushless technology, i too am tired of the crux of brushed motors. ive been scouring the internet for the past 2 weeks trying to decide what setup to get. initially, i was dead set on the GTB. i've read that its capable of serious speed but after reading about how many people have had their investment go up in smoke, im reluctant to go that route. along that note, i've read one too many stories of Spheres failing.
> 
> what alternatives are available for comparable speed as the GTBs and Spheres? my only BL experience is Mamba 6800. its plenty fast, but the cogging surely kills it. with bigger scale sensorless controllers, is cogging an issue? if so, i might roll dice and get the GTB :freak:


We have a Pro Truck class that several racers use either the GTB with either the 5.5 or the 6.5 motor, but some of the racers including me use the Schulze U-Force 75 ESC and Plettenberg Extreme BL motor that seems to be more durable than the Novak system. The Pro Truck class is any 2wd 1/10th scale stadium truck with any motor and any battery that we race in 20 to 30 minute mains all the time using 8000 mah li-po batteries. The big issue is the Schulze/Plettenberg system cost twice as much ($450) as the Novak GTB system, but you get what you pay for and the Schulze ESC can run ANY brushless and brushed motor for a 1/10th scale and is fully PC programmable that should make it the finest 1/10th scale ESC in the world. The Novak GTB can not run sensorless brushless motors that narrows it down only the Novak and Reedy brushless motors it can use besides brushed motors.

Good luck!


----------



## Vic Nyce (Mar 31, 2006)

wow $450 is more than i can spend right now. sounds like a great setup tho. any recommendations on a cheaper setup? how is the cogging on 1/10 scale sensorless ESC and sensored setups for that matter? 

its going in a XXX-S which currently has a 10T with a TC2 ESC. so i need similar if not more speed  looking to spend +/- $250 out the door. im not asking for too much am i?? :drunk:


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

if you can wait, as i am, but it is slowly killing me, castle is comming out with a 1/10 scale system. i love my mamba, and you mentioned you liked it too, so i am waiting for it !!


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

you need to invest in the gtb, out of the 20+ of us running them the only problem we have had is when some one didn't use the fan on the esc while running a 5.5 motor.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Vic Nyce said:


> wow $450 is more than i can spend right now. sounds like a great setup tho. any recommendations on a cheaper setup? how is the cogging on 1/10 scale sensorless ESC and sensored setups for that matter?
> 
> its going in a XXX-S which currently has a 10T with a TC2 ESC. so i need similar if not more speed  looking to spend +/- $250 out the door. im not asking for too much am i?? :drunk:


Jamie with starluckrc has the Mtroniks Genesis Pro ESC ($150) that with the Plettenberg Extreme ($175) will cost around $325, but please keep in mind you get what you pay for. This is a good racing set up, for bashing you could use a $75 Feigao motor that would get the combo down to $225. It will be just as fast top end wise, but not as smooth with the throttle that the 4 pole Plettenberg Extreme gives you for racing.


----------



## Vic Nyce (Mar 31, 2006)

briano_72 any details on the 1/10 castle stuff? ive had a great experience with their product and customer support.

mbeach2k thanks for the input. its very re-assuring if i decide to go with that. which system do u guys run? since im running a 10T brushed now, which motor would u recommend?

Craps when u say that the Feigao is not as smooth as the Plettenberg, in what respect do u mean? is it more susceptible to cogging or does it feel more like low drive frequecy? and its gonna be a basher special. speed and runtime take presidence over precision and smoothness. however i cant have a cogger! thanks!!


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

Vic Nyce said:


> briano_72 any details on the 1/10 castle stuff? ive had a great experience with their product and customer support.
> 
> mbeach2k thanks for the input. its very re-assuring if i decide to go with that. which system do u guys run? since im running a 10T brushed now, which motor would u recommend?
> 
> Craps when u say that the Feigao is not as smooth as the Plettenberg, in what respect do u mean? is it more susceptible to cogging or does it feel more like low drive frequecy? and its gonna be a basher special. speed and runtime take presidence over precision and smoothness. however i cant have a cogger! thanks!!


The Fiegao, Hacker and Nemesis are all 2 pole motors. The Plettenberg is a 4 pole motor that with the more poles, the smoother the motor's throttle response.


----------



## davz (May 17, 2002)

Vic Nyce said:


> since im running a 10T brushed now, which motor would u recommend?


The Novak 5.5 should be equivalent to a 10T


----------



## xxx-s_t-maxx (Jul 21, 2005)

*what???*



davz said:


> The Novak 5.5 should be equivalent to a 10T


No way is the gtb 5.5 equivalent to a 10t brushed.

I use to have a 9t double wind in my xxx-s and then in the winter i put my gtb 5.5 in there for some carpet practice. Its so much faster. Lots of tourqe in my xxx-4 man.


----------



## Scoob (Dec 8, 2005)

Vic Nyce said:


> briano_72 any details on the 1/10 castle stuff? ive had a great experience with their product and customer support.
> 
> mbeach2k thanks for the input. its very re-assuring if i decide to go with that. which system do u guys run? since im running a 10T brushed now, which motor would u recommend?
> 
> Craps when u say that the Feigao is not as smooth as the Plettenberg, in what respect do u mean? is it more susceptible to cogging or does it feel more like low drive frequecy? and its gonna be a basher special. speed and runtime take presidence over precision and smoothness. however i cant have a cogger! thanks!!


Get the 6.5 if you want equivalent to 10 turn. I have the 6.5.

I have a feigao and it I would not race with it, but I race offroad, onraod may be different I don't know I have no experience with Touring cars. You mentioned low-drive frequency and that is probably as close of a description as I can come up with. The power of the 2-pole motor is unpredictable. Mine doesn't cog at all with the Mtroniks Genesis pro but it's just "unpredicatable" for lack of a better word.

I can vouch for the 4-pole Plettenburgs smoothness, I've raced with these guys who run it and it is an incredibly sweet setup.


----------



## young gun (Apr 19, 2006)

The GTB is all right but ive had problems with over heating


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

young gun said:


> The GTB is all right but ive had problems with over heating


Maybe that's why Novak installed a fan on the heat sink! :thumbsup:


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

young gun, did yours have a fan on top of it when it overheated?


----------

